# Giant head syndrome...



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

i dont' know if that's an official term

The problem: MY head is disproportionate to my body

I have the head of someone who should be at least 7 feet tall but i'm only 5"9/5"10...i have a GIANT HEAD ITS ROUND AND ITS just big for my body size...I HATE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I Like to wear those big parka jackets so at least my head matches in size to my body but its like COME ON GENETICS.....ARGHHHHHHHHH and when I SMILE HOLY CRAP GIVE THE AREA ROOM!


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

lol I was expecting this post to be about an enlarged ego, not a literal head...

Well, I guess I can understand where you're coming from. Admittedly, I spend precious time actually agonizing over the length of my thumbs, and other random body parts (basically everything) with which I am dissatisfied. But who else cares? Well, maybe the envious guy who has no thumbs, but other than that, I doubt anyone does. 

We need to quit beating ourselves up, especially regarding things we have no control over. A big head is probably better than big headedness. And it probably houses a super-sized brain.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

I have the opposite problem... my head is a bit too small for my liking.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

My head is big but only because I have a large brain that processes many times faster than other people. Maybe your brain is just large and you are a member of a superior race?


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

FairleighCalm said:


> My head is big but only because I have a large brain that processes many times faster than other people. Maybe your brain is just large and you are a member of a superior race?


Computers evolve by getting smaller and faster we evolve by getting bigger heads...what a rip off


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Being 100% honest, I've seen your photos here and not once did I ever think anything about you looked abnormal.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I was honestly hoping this was about a literal giant head...and surprisingly, it is. I'm sorry.


----------



## sah649 (Jan 24, 2007)

I dont want to laugh but this post made my day. I'm sure your head is fine. And even if it is big, big heads can be cute. My boyfriend has a big cute head and its adorable. Embrace your big head!


----------



## FillyPhile (Nov 28, 2007)

There is a proven correlation between brain size and intelligence. Just tell people you're a genius - you may be.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Having a big head is not unusal at all. 

An interesting fact about that though (I learned this in one of my film classes) is that for some reason people with big heads show up very well on camera and film - you don't tend to see it. Example? Alan Rickman. Has a very big head compared to his body (I actually know someone who met him and says thats true) but its hard to tell onscreen, isn't it?


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Ditto the thing about people with big heads being stars. Siskel and Ebert, when Siskel was still alive (as opposed to the terrible shows the did when Siskel was already dead :wtf ) did a half hour on male actors with big heads, like John Wayne, Robert Mitchum, and Clint Eastwood. So you're probably a genius and destined for Hollywood stardom. Cool.


----------

